# Blower to get for boer wethers



## alexis3000 (May 9, 2016)

I just started doing 4-H on my own and currently do not have a blower to borrow from any friends. I show Boer Wethers and need a blow dryer but don't want to spend $400 on one. Would one of the $75 dog groomer ones do the same thing? Any recommendations would be great... Preferable nothing over $150.


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

I don't know how powerful the blower is that is 400 but as a dog groomer I can tell you that the 75$ one is not very powerful at all. I have used a cheap one like that and I felt like it took three times as long to dry my personal dog with an inch of hair much less get any fluff to the coat. Maybe try Craigslist or eBay?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

If ur just showing at fair I wouldn't worry to much about a blower. Ur shaving most the hair off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A friend uses a leaf blower.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your just showing a market wether or two, you don't need a fancy, expensive blower. Wash, towel dry, allow them to dry completely, then shave them. When they are shaved, and if you need to wash them, they are super easy to wash and towel dry. 

If you really need a dryer, you might look on craigslist, or use some of the suggestions made here. I know the summer before last we used a shop vac, it wasn't great, but it did help. Last summer we were finally lucky enough to get a nice blow dryer, but my kids show a lot of goats between them, and most are breeding boer, so lots of hair.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I never used a blower on my steers either I just kept brushing them till they were dried. You can also use a shopvac if you have it. There should be a hole to put the hose so it sucks up and another so it blows. That's what my son will be using till he earns enough money for a real blower


----------

